# Omega Dynamic



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd love to get 'into' Omega but my budget is very limited (champagne tastes, lemonade money). But there do seem to be some Dynamics out there at reasonable money... which is good, as I really like the 70s look and feel.

Am I mad to be spending good money on a Dynamic of 30-years plus, when all those lovely, reliable, brand-new Seikos are waiting for me? Or, indeed, is there another 'starters' Omega I should be aiming for?

Omega owners and admirers please re-assure me that my cash will be well spent (perhaps I should say "please re-assure my wife...")


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kevin,

I was in this situation before Christmas and also like the Dynamics but went for a 60's Seamaster dress style watch - Â£250 ish and very happy with it, looks different to my Tag 2000 series which was my daily wear (beater? still getting used to patter!) and is a great watch IMHO.

I still may get a Dynamic but trying to concentrate on other makes and there are soooo many!

Good luck with your search and there will be others with more worthy opinions who will add to this.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion?

Buy the Dynamic or certainly buy Vintage, modern watches are nice but why spedn between Â£100 (Seiko) and Â£5000 (Rolex) just to see them everywhere you look! I live in Essex and boy o boy does everyone here own a Rolex, they make Swatch watches look positively rare! I own a Bond SM300 and when in Bluewater a few months back I counted a staggering 8 as a I walked around!

I have only ever seen one other person (other than my mates on the forum) wearing a vintage watch, it was a nice unassuming guy in our local Sainsburys who was wearing a cushion cases Speedsonic, we got chatting and as I left he drove past me in a brand new jet black Ferrari 599! Need I say more?

You can get some great vintage Omegas for between Â£100 and Â£500! I hope the list below (my personal favourites at a decent price) give you a rough steer, my prices are based roughly around ebay prices and obviously depend on condition etc etc!:

Omega Dynamic: Â£100 - Â£400, a great watch and a real icon for Omega, their best selling watch ever and becoming increasingly collectable! Look for one with a racing dial or a real 'minter'! Can only go up in value!!!!

Omega F300 series: Â£85 - Â£500 (excluding solid gold and chrono's) again, chronometer rated watches, when new more than most people earned in two months and a real 'groundbreaker'! Not quartz but tuning fork technology and as good today as they where new! Many differnt variants in SS and GP and very reasonable for what they are:




























Omega Megaquartz: Â£100 - Â£300 (for a good 32Khz) at the time the price of a small car, accurate to 5 seconds per month and again still as good today as they where new! Many variants but a very nice, extremely well made early quartz! Again only going up in value! their style are copied by many manufacturers now and they really where icons!










Omega time computer: Â£300 - Â£500 Not for everyone but a real lanmark watch, red LED technology and VERY cool! They are shooting up in value (a couple of boxed ones have gone for well over Â£1000) but they can still be got fairly cheaply! the tirck is always buy one that works! They are solid atate so can't be really 'repaired' but I have two and they are great great watches to wear an own! There simply is no better head turner! Even the guys in the Omega Botique spent half an hour admiring it!










Hope this help, obviously prices are based on my rough estimates and will change depending on condition, originality, boxes and papers etc! If you find anyhting and need an opinion feel free to PM me! I started out exactly where you are now two years back and believe me if you have the passion you can build up a great collection or get the watch you really want without having the bank balance of a prince!

One last thing I would say is that if you buy vintage you are making an investment! There isn't a single watch I have ever bought that has been worth less if I sold it! If you bought a brand new moonwatch or any new high end watch today) you can gurantee (with a very few exceptions) that if you sold it a year or 5 years later you woould not recoup you investment! My Bind watch is worht Â£500 and I paid over Â£1000 for it new!

Hope this help?

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kevin

To give you a rough idea, every single watch in this picture (some of which I have now sold) cost me an intitial investment of less than Â£500!

The back left is a Megaquartz F2,4, I was very lucky to get this that cheap and it cost me Â£500+ to service, that said it is the most accurate Omega ever made, they only made 1000 so worth every penny to me!!! Sadly I know own three so I guess I have a problem? LOL

The one next to it (chrono quartz) I snapped up for Â£400, Keith T was kind enought to get it going for me (I have since had it fully serviced at STS) but proves my point that bargains can be had!

All of the others where between Â£80 and Â£450! My advice is try and get a good one in the first place, They are great watches to own but getting an Omega serviced properly can be costly (depnding on the model) but IMHO they are investments for life (well the ones I haven't flipped and replaced! ha ha ha) so they are worth taking care of.

Cheers Tom

Enjoy:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great posts Tom! I cant add much to what you said... I am partial to a vintage Omega or two as well


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful collection.

Late new year's resolution, must replace my Megaquartz (my one went the way of the dodo) and try to save enough for a TC2. :wub:

My first Omega was a 70s Dynamic it was very nice, but had to go to fund the habit.

If you're looking to keep to a budget, and fancy an electronic Omega instead, I'd stick with the F300 tuning forks.

There are two or three members on the forum who can fix them and there are still parts around, so you can afford to buy and run one and still get your money back, or most of it, if you decide to flip them.

Megasonics and Megaquartz's (sp?) etc_ can_ be money pits if they go wrong, due to lack of parts etc , F300s are less of a risk.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps

yeah, agreed, F300's are an easy fix (with forum members being at hand) but IMHO I currently own two MQ32Khz's and have owned another four, every one a great, accurate watch and worked without fault!!

Totally agree with the Megasonic though! sigh, one hell of a movment and one hell of a watch but man, they make a vintage Maserati look reliable! I have owned two Megasonics, both mint and basically perfect, one worked perfectly until I flipped it and then went regularly wrong for the new owner, the other (a NOS Lobster) went perfectly, flipped it and went wrong a month later (needing a total rebuild) Not even STS will touch or warranty these any longer!

My honest advice is:

Dynamic wiht a racing dial

MQ32Khz any SS variant, GP can look a bling and try and get one with a bracelet

F300 any SS variant of F300 SM120 diver (there are some super cheap ones around at the moment!)

Also remember that when new the F300's and Megaquartz's where more expensive than the Ploprof and the moon watch (a lot more expensive)! It is a strange, strange world we live in!

Cheers Tom


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Consider these, too...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


>


I love that watch. It's perfect.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, still regret selling that! It was completely NOS and even had original OEM omega aligator strap! Sigh, sold it for less than Â£300 from what I remember! I really nice little watch to wear! You are going to laugh at me but I wish I had kept the strap more than I miss the watch! LOL



mjolnir said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Up your budget a bit more, and I'm pretty sure I've book marked an ebay seller, selling a mint steel Omega pie pan for a little over Â£500

Cheers

Vincero


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

dickstar1977 said:


> F300 SM120 diver (there are some super cheap ones around at the moment!)


One fewer now. 

About the Dynamic, if you like the "modern" version that came out in the late 90s, they do pop up from time to time in that price range...and seem to be slowly creeping up in value.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > F300 SM120 diver (there are some super cheap ones around at the moment!)
> ...


Always happy to help Rich h34r: hope you will be sharing that catch with us soon?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

dickstar1977 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > dickstar1977 said:
> ...


Very much appreciated...and will certainly be sharing if all goes as planned.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Guys, guys, guys what can I say? Some really great advice and I value it all :notworthy:

I've had the most awful day trying to construct an 'easy assemble' wardrobe... :hammer: :wallbash:  and this has cheered me up enormously. Particular thanks to Tom (dickstar1977) for his PM. And I'm even grateful for SharkBike's contribution :tongue2:

I went back through the sales forum and found just the thing - a Dynamic De Ville - back in December, belonging to Norfolk (Richard). It turns out he never sold, and I'm picking up his (fingers crossed eight billion times). I think this could be the start of something big. Oh dear...

Nah, loving the idea of being an Omega collector. Not sure the 710 is...

I must stress that my wife is astonished at the effort you chaps have gone to in response to my question. I told her that's why I spend so much time on...

:rltb: :rltb: :rltb:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

AbingtonLad said:


> I must stress that my wife is astonished at the effort you chaps have gone to in response to my question. I told her that's why I spend so much time on...
> 
> :rltb: :rltb: :rltb:


I have many times thought this. I post on a wide variety of foums (forums... fora... who cares???) and find that the level of fraternity on this site is way above what one sees anywhere else (except possibly the CBR 1100 forum) and it's certainly a better place than another watch forum I frequent which will remain nameless. I have always had plenty of helpful response to any question I've put up for help or advice and when I've done deals on the sales or trades sections I have without fail encountered first class people.


----------

